# Dealing with mites - new update one kid not doing well



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wasn't getting any response to my question in the caprine section, so thought I'd ask here and hopefully get a response.

My goat kids have mites  Their ears are real scabby, and one buckling has it on his neck real bad, and his twin has some on her neck. I didn't notice it on the other bucklings neck just in his ears.

I am treating the ears with baby oil, and the neck with seven dust. Any idea how long it might take to see results before trying something else? If we have to we will get the Ivermectin pour on to use, but hoping we could possibly rid them with this, since the Ivermectin is a bit costly around here. My husband got laid off from his job, so any way we can cut expenses right now would be ideal. But if we have to get this we will. 

Thanks in advance for any tips/help I'd greatly appreciate it as things have just been as crazy as a circus around here the past week!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

I use permectrin II mixed with mineral oil. 
My buck had it severely bad and the results was immediate when he stopped itching, and it took 24 hours for his coat to start looking better. Now 3 weeks later all of the hair looks great!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dealing with mites*



> I use permectrin II mixed with mineral oil.


 I agree with Katrina...I use the same stuff...works great..... :thumb:


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Where do you get that?- Not the mineral oil.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Livestock type feed stores.....is where I get mine... :thumb:

Call around... to your local feed stores .... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Thanks so much! I'll have to wait and call around tomorrow as we're getting ready to go to my sons school to meet his new teacher. I hope someone around here has it, any idea what it usually costs? I could just mix it with baby oil right?

The goat kids I don't notice to be scratching too much, but their ears are really scabby. Does it typically get scabby before it goes away? I'm sorry I've just never dealt with mites before. What exactly are the scabs caused from? I have had so little time on the computer lately I haven't been able to sit down and look up more info on mites. I just know my kids ears are really icky and rough right now


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

They are probably copper deficient. Correct that and the mites should clear up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*



CrossCreekTX said:


> They are probably copper deficient. Correct that and the mites should clear up.


Really? that is interesting, I had no idea copper def. could bring on mites. Learn something new every day!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Don't know about the copper def. bringing on mites.....my guys are all copper bolused every 6 months and we had a horrible time with mites this year.....vet thinks we brought them in with our hay or straw.

Hope what Katrina suggested works for you....we tried everything but not that mixture.... the only thing that worked for us was the ivermectin pour-on which I don't know if I would want to put it on such young ones as yours..... One thing I did also was used a small tooth comb and combed through my boys every day and removed the scabs.....don't know if it helped, but made me feel better getting them off my boys.......make sure to treat the pens and bedding. Also for their ears you can use cat ear mite medicine.....we did that for the ears......the way I understand it as the mites can start out in the ears and then the goats scratch their ears and then the mites spread.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

The permethrin can be bought at TSC if you have one nearby...I normally just get the Bronco horse spray for flies around my goats but I found the permethrin concentrate at the same price as a quart of spray...$6 for the concentrate and it is mixed by diluting 1 ounce into a gallon of water and used as a spray, I have enough to last me quite a few summers now and I would image if you use it mixed into baby oil the dilution would be a smaller amount of concentrate.

Hope it works for you and your babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Thanks so much. They have really gotten quite bad since yesterday evening when I treated them  Really scabby. I have tried to loosen and pull off as many scabs as I can when I lather them up in baby oil. The little boy who has it the worst just lay there as I know it felt good to be rubbed on.

We do have 2 goats I am thinking have a copper def. so we'll look into getting that taken care of, and I'll call around in the morning to see what else I can come up with. There is a TSC about 35 minutes away so if we have to go there we will. We have a feed store and horse supply store locally, so hoping they might have what we need.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

Copper bolusing does not always work. I'd wonder if they were still deficient. Mites that leave scabs means mange. Mange always clears if you get enough copper in the animal. Check their eyelids, they are likely to be anemic too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*



CrossCreekTX said:


> Copper bolusing does not always work. I'd wonder if they were still deficient. Mites that leave scabs means mange. Mange always clears if you get enough copper in the animal. Check their eyelids, they are likely to be anemic too.


So if it doesn't always work, then I wonder what would? We were planning to go get Copasure today and the pectrin.


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

I use copper sulfate in their water.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

My goat kids don't drink a lot of water yet, just a little here and there, would they still get enough if I used copper sulfate in the water?

My husband said in Mexico when he was a kid, when a goat got mange, they used motor oil on them. Anyone tried this? I am so worried about my babies  They aren't as active as they usually are <it's been extremely hot here too>.

We're heading out in just a short bit for a couple of appointments, and then I can get over to the feed store afterwards and see what they have, if we have to we'll go to TSC.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

I would not use motor oil.

just keep up with the permectrin and you'll be surprised how fast they heal up. I did it twice a day.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dealing with mites*

I should probably move this into the caprine section, but since the subject is already here.

One of my goat kids is not looking good at all, I am so very worried. He's walking kind of hunched in the back end, and looks miserable. We didn't buy anything as we couldn't get out of the doctor before the store closed <my son has been getting over illness>.

Would mange make him this way? I am guessing so.

I will have my husband check eye lids in just a few minutes. He checked gums, but they seemed fine, not any different than one of the other healthy does.

The other 2 goat kids are acting fine, just not as playful as they usually are. 
This little boy has me very worried though.

If the mange is making him sick, any idea how I should treat him on top of the permectrin?

My poor babies


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'd give him some ivermectin. orally, something that is labeled to kill mites & lice

 how's his temp?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'll have my husband help me get the temp. If we give ivermectin, any idea if it's safe for a month old kid? And if so how much? 

Anything else? if he gets real sick is there anything I can give him to make him feel better and regain strength?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

temp is 104.8 and he is shivering 

-- I have a friend who is coming over with meds she is experienced with goats and can help too -- going to give him banamine and la200. 

My poor baby


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

So glad to hear you have a friend coming to help out.....I wouldn't think mange would cause this but I am not sure.....I so feel your pain, I just hate when something is wrong with one of mine and I am not sure what to do......I would try and get a fecal done on him for worms or cocci.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> temp is 104.8 and he is shivering


 sounds like possible pneumonia.... :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I agree with pam


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much. He is doing much better now. WHEW. I'll check on him again later. I was using baby oil on him for the mites, and she said that baby oil can burn them up! AHHH! So my trying to help, probably made him sick  She gave him some banamine, and we dusted him with the powder she has that has permectin stuff in it, and he went off to graze and was definitely ready for grain, which he usually doesn't get 'crazy' about grain, but he was digging in.
No more shivering - but with the fever and the fact it was cooling down I think that made him feel cold? 

Tomorrow I'll go get some powder - I have some banamine if he needs more, and I'll get a good comb to comb out all the scabs and get his skin cleaned up. 

Now I'll be worrying about him all night and not wanting to sleep! He's such a quiet little guy as it is, and he's a real sweetie.
He only weighs 17 lbs. and his twin sister is 19 lbs. He's always been smaller than her. The other buckling who was born 4 days before them weighs right at 30 lbs!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention he has no diarrhea, and his appetite was good, he's nursing, etc. He is thin though, and I was told since he is a buck he should be bigger than his twin doeling...


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad to hear he is better!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Denise! The doeling had a high temp a short while ago  But after getting some banamine she's already starting to feel better. The buckling is good this morning, still looking 'off' from his usual self, but his temp is good, and he's wondering around on the wood pile with his buddy, and even the doeling has gone up there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad he is feeling better....keep up the La200 antibiotic at least 4 to 5 days when you first started it.....as banamine only drops the temp...and makes then feel better for a short while..... You only give Banimne if the animals temp is way to high and they are not eating....Banamine can be hard on a goat.....

the doeling that had a temp... just giving her banamine ...will not cure... what is ailing her.... if her temp is high.... she needs antibiotics.... Banamine lasts a couple of days..... drops temp and boosts appetite.... 

On the baby oil can burn them up..... It may give them a sun burn.... but not cause a fever.... :scratch:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Pam. We didn't give him the La200, she didn't want to have to give it unless absolutely necessary. We're keeping a close eye on them. They have mights real bad  And they are just miserable with them, but they are doing much better now, and the doeling has really perked up. I noticed just a little while ago they were following their mama around, and looked better. 
I'll wait a few hours, get temps on them, give them a good brush over to help get some of that stuff off their coats, and we did get more of the permetherin <spelling?> powder from the feed store so I'll do them over with that too. 
The Seven Dust I have does NOT have the permetherin in it, so no wonder it wasn't doing any good.

I was told that because they don't have a mature immune system, they can get mites very easily, especially this time of summer. I've heard that is another reason many don't like summer babies - bugs. They are the only ones who have the mites, so the immune system thing makes sense to me. I'll still give all my girls a dusting on the neck just in case.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks Pam


 your welcome.....hope they continue to improve....keep us updated.... :thumb: :hi5: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They were given banamine yesterday evening for fever, but seemed fine this morning/right now just a little down, which I know is from the irritation of the mites  Still nursing, and eating fine - poo looks good. They came over to greet me when I went into the pen wanting to be rubbed on. 
They are such sweeties, I can't wait to get them free of this stuff.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sevin dust will kill any insect, even the ones you can't see....and the mites that cause mange are sarcoptic mites and it will go through your herd..it also causes hairloss and normally will start on the hind legs and go upwards from there...leaving icky scabs and bald spots.

These little crusty scabs that are on this bucklings neck could be from tick bites, the ticks I've found on my goats don't hang on long enough to engorge but will bite and get a taste before they fall off. I have found quite a few tick bites on my girls' necks asnd last year Bailey had some oozy crusty spots under her tail around her udder area as well as on her chest, no other goat had them, I treated each spot individually with a triple antibiotic salve after I cleaned each spot with iodine. She was cleared up within 2 weeks.

As far as the baby oil causing fever..,I'm thinking your friend may have meant that it's because it holds heat in? 

Watch his temp and check his lower eyelids, if they are pale or white, get him on that antibiotic, worm him and I would also be doing a cocci treatment even if he's not showing the typical diarrhea, DiMethox won't hurt him or the other babies as it is used as a preventative too. I hope he starts to feel better very soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz, they do seem better today, I've been watching them from the window off and on through the day while I am getting my housework done <fun...NOT but at least my youngest 2 are out with dad running errands and not going behind me making messes/dragging out toys all over the floor LOL>.
They were browsing around with their mama a little while ago, and wondering around the barn area.

The little boy has scabs completely covering his skin, BUT, I am wondering if some of that could be caused by the baby oil - and yep she did mean it holds heat in, and can cause sun burn too! I never knew baby oil held in heat and could cause sun burn too. So we do think that made things worse for them, and I never used baby oil on the other buckling and he's been fine, just has the scabs all over his neck and ears.

None of the others have it, we've gone over everyone, and they all feel good, no signs of any bumps, scabs, bugs, bites, etc. I'm checking their ears as well. Nobody is doing any itching either, which is a relief. The last thing I want to deal with is an outbreak.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

can you get Ivermectin? I do believe if you give him an injection of ivermectin 1cc pr100lbs then that will take care of the mites.

Also VetRx is good for mites and lice too  its all natural and wont hurt them one bit  

How is their temps?


also dont use copper sulfate please! Liz had a goat die from it and I just never feel safe using it on something so young.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Stacey! They are 4-5 week olds, and only weigh between 17-30 lbs. The smaller one is the one we have been most concerned about. BUT, thankfully they are doing so much better! I checked their temps yesterday afternoon and they were high, but then everyone had high temps - it was very hot out. So they were running average with everyone else. And when it cooled off around 10pm I checked them again - around 102.5-103. 
I was going to check them this morning, but they are so much better I didn't stress them with checking - they were nursing, drinking lots of water, and eating up their grain. 

I did see VetRx at the feed store and almost bought it! 
Yesterday evening my husband put a bunch of the permetherin powder in warm water, and dunked the kids in it, and also did it to the does as well. We'll put powder on them again this evening when it cools off. 
I think a lot of the issue with their skin now is because of the baby oil  

The doelings ears look sun burned on the tips where the hair has come off, I wonder if there is something I can put on it to help? 

I am so glad they are feeling better, I was soooo scared! Especially for the smaller boy, he looked sooooo fragile espcially on the backend! But again, today he looks really really good compared to 2 days ago. 

Thanks for all the help and support, I greatly appreciate it and I know I'd lose my sanity if it weren't for this site!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad to hear they are doing well so far. 

Try some aloe on her sunburnt ears. I know it works wonders for my sunburnt skin. 

If the permetherin doesn't work then I do suggest the VetRx. Doesn't take much and its made to kill mites.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

HoosierShadow, I'm dealing with mites, and would like to know - did you end up defeating them, and with what?


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Milkmaid....don't want to butt in, but wanted to share....as you might (no pun intended) know, I have had a mite issue going on to.....the Ivermec pour-on would help some, but then in a couple of weeks they would be right back.......so I had read were Katrina from Alaska treated hers by mixing mineral oil and permectin II 50/50 and rubbing it into the areas and then dribbling some also along their spine......so I first called my vet and asked him and he said yes to the permectin II and he had some, so I bought some from him....but you can order it from Jeffers I know......anyway, I hadn't said anything here until I saw if it worked but so far so good! However, I don't know if it is just my guys......but where I rubbed it into their skin it peeled bad and looked horrible......so I took bag balm and rubbed into the areas and now they have nice pink skin after all the dry scabby skin came off. This was 2 weeks ago, so I retreated last weekend.....but I only dribbled it down their spine and did not rub into their legs.......We had pretty weather this weekend and the boys were outside mostly, so I also mixed the permectin up as a premise spray and sprayed down their inside pen and bedding lightly.......Their pen needs a total clean out, but with the weather that just isn't possible yet.
I hope this helps you some, believe me.....I know how frustrating these things are! I don't know if I have them completely cured yet, but they seem better now using the permectin II than anything I have tried before and I have tried it all!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you cdtrum. Please let me know if it works for you! I have some kids to sell and can't until I stop this mite problem ONCE AND FOR ALL!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry your dealing with mites. We used permetherin - bought it at the feed store, it was a powder and I think it was for chickens? I'll look the next time I go check on my doe who might be in early labor. Anyway, it's kind of like seven dust, but it HAS to have the permetherin in it.
Powder them up real good and be careful not to get it in the eyes and make sure you don't breath it in.

If you can.... give them a bath in it that would also help. My husband took a bunch of the powder, put it in warm water, and dipped the kids in it, and then used a sponge and treated all the girls <even though they didn't have any - precaution>. That helped GREATLY. I then dusted the kids in the affected areas until I saw they were healing up. Haven't had a problem since then ::knock on wood::

You could definitely try what Denise recommended! This was the way we were able to get rid of them. I hope your goaties get over them soon, I can't imagine how frustrating it is for you and irritating it is for them!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks! I've heard of lots of "remedies," but yours is a success story - and it looks like Denise's is going to be too! Oh yes, I'm frustrated, but trying not to sweat it. The goats don't even seem to know they have mites.


----------

